
Using SSH tunnel connection as a SOCKS5 proxy - tomh
http://blog.kovyrin.net/2008/12/11/using-ssh-tunnel-connection-as-a-socks5-proxy/
======
furyg3
May I recommend proxifier for mac.

I had a slightly different problem the other day. I'm abroad, and wanted to
watch Hulu, but it's blocked from outside the US. SOCKS to the rescue, right?
I'll just use a friends box back home.

Well, opening an ssh connection and telling firefox/safari to use a SOCKS
proxy sort of worked, but hulu uses flash's RTMP to ignore the proxy settings
of the browser and connect on a different port. Bastards.

That's when I found proxifier. I can tell it to route ALL safari traffic over
my little ssh connection back to the states. Worked like a charm.

~~~
timf
Doesn't look like Hulu is doing anything on purpose to make this happen, see:

<http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-864>

